# Weekly Competition 2018-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *R' F R' U' F2 U' F U2 R' U2 
*2. *U2 F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' F 
*3. *R2 F' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 F U2 
*4. *R2 U R F2 R U' F2 U2 
*5. *U R U' F2 R F' R F2 R' U' 

*3x3x3
1. *U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U R' D' R2 D2 L B' F2 L2 U B' L 
*2. *F D2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B U2 B' R' U F2 R' B L' F2 D' B' 
*3. *B' L2 B D2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 F' R' B' L R2 U2 B D U L' F' 
*4. *F2 R2 F' L U2 B R2 D' L B R2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 
*5. *D B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R D B L D' U2 L B L D 

*4x4x4
1. *U2 B' Fw' U' Rw' Fw Uw Rw Uw' F' R' B2 D F2 R2 U2 F L D' L F Uw Fw2 Rw2 R U2 B Fw' F Uw' U B2 L F2 L D' B2 D L B'
*2. *Uw R' Fw2 D' Uw B' F2 D L2 Rw2 Fw D' U2 L2 D2 Uw Fw F U L Fw' Uw' U' Rw' Fw2 D' R D2 Uw2 U' L' U2 F D2 B2 Fw2 L2 B' L Rw2
*3. *L2 R2 F' Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw2 Rw' B F' Rw2 B' Uw2 L2 D Rw' Fw2 U B2 D2 U' R U Fw' L2 B' D U' B' F Rw2 B' Uw2 L2 Uw Fw D Uw2 U' L2
*4. *U2 L' D2 Rw R2 U R' B2 Fw' F L' F2 R D Rw Fw D R D' Uw2 R' F Uw' L2 Uw B2 L Rw D B Fw' F2 D2 F' L2 Rw' R' Uw Rw2 Fw
*5. *Fw' L B' D L D Uw' L' Rw' Fw Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 L F2 D2 Uw' B2 F' L' Uw Fw L' D2 Uw' L2 D2 L Fw2 F L B' L' D R' D Uw2 U

*5x5x5
1. *Dw B' Lw' D B Bw' Fw' F' Rw Dw' B2 Fw Dw2 R D' Bw' U L2 R' F2 R' D' Dw2 B U Fw Rw2 R' Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 U2 Lw B2 L' Lw' Fw' D2 L2 F Lw' Uw Fw Rw Dw Uw2 U' Rw Fw' Dw U2 L' Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 L' Fw' Dw2
*2. *Lw U2 B2 Fw F' L' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw' F' Dw' L Fw' R' U2 B Dw2 R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R Dw' F' Uw2 L B' D2 Uw2 R D' Fw2 Rw Fw Lw Fw' R' Dw2 Fw' F' Lw' U2 Bw Fw' Lw Bw' D2 R U Lw' Uw B2 U2 B Uw2 F2
*3. *L Dw' Rw' R Bw' D' F2 D' Dw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw L B' Bw Fw' Dw2 U2 L Lw B2 D2 Rw Bw' Fw D Dw2 Uw Bw2 F D U' Fw2 Uw' B' Bw' F2 Uw Bw' F L2 Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw Rw2 Fw L Fw' D' Dw Rw2 U' L' Dw U' Rw2 U'
*4. *B' Uw B' Bw L2 Uw Lw F Lw Rw2 B' F2 Dw R' Bw' Fw2 Rw U' L' Lw Rw2 U' Rw2 R Dw B F' Lw2 R' Bw' L' R' Uw' L Uw' U Fw Uw' Bw' U' Rw' R2 D2 Bw2 Fw F' Uw2 L Rw' R' Dw' Lw2 R' B' L2 Lw Rw2 R' B Uw2
*5. *Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' R Uw2 F R' Bw Rw R' D' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 R2 F2 U2 Fw' Lw2 R' D U' L2 D2 F R' F Dw2 L' D' Bw' Fw' Dw L Uw' Bw' F Uw' F2 Dw' B Fw U2 Rw2 U' R' F2 D2 Bw' U Lw2 Rw D Uw2 R Dw' Uw' F Rw'

*6x6x6
1. *2D 2R R F 2U2 B' F 3R' 2F' F2 2L2 F2 U2 2F' U2 2B' 3F' 3U 2B2 3F R 3F2 2F' R2 2B F2 L' 3R 3U' B D' 2F 3R' F 2L' 3R2 F L2 2L' 2R' 3U B 2F' 2R' 2D' 2U2 U 2B' 2R2 2F2 3U' 2U' 3R' 3F' R2 B' 3F' 2D L' R' B2 2B 2R B2 3F2 F 3U B2 F' 2R'
*2. *3U2 R2 D2 3U2 2U' 2L U' L' 2L 3R' R F 2R' 3U 2U2 L' 3R2 2R' R' D2 2D2 2U' U' 3F' 2D' 3F2 L' D 2B R' D' 2U U 2R' 2B 3F' 2R2 F2 2R 3F' L2 2D' L 2L B R' 2B2 3F' 2D2 3U' 2B' D 2U2 2L2 B' 2F2 F D 2R2 3U' 3F D 3F' 3U 2U R B 3F 2U' 3F'
*3. *D 3F F2 2U2 B 3U F' U' 2R' 2F' 2U2 L 3R2 U2 3R 2B' 3F 2F' 3R F R 2B' 3R' 2R 3U F' D 3U2 L2 U F' R' 2F2 F 2R2 2F2 2U2 L' F 2D 2U2 L2 2U 3R2 3U 2B2 2F U B 2U' 2B2 2F' U2 2R' 2F2 R 3F' 2D 2L 2B 3U L' 2F U' L' D' L' 3R 2D F'
*4. *3R2 3F U2 2B' 3F2 2F' U2 B L2 2D B2 3U2 F 2U 2R2 3F2 2D U 3R 2B2 3U2 3R' R2 3U2 B L 2L 2R R 2B 2L 2R U2 2L' R' D2 2D L2 3R2 2R R2 B' 3F' F' 2L' D' 2L 3F2 F' D2 2D' 2L' 2R2 R2 3U' 3F' 2F2 2U 3R R U' 3R2 B 3F' 2F' 2R F 2L' 3U 2R2
*5. *2R2 2D2 2U2 2L' U 2B' 2D 3F L2 R F' 3U 3R2 3F D2 R' B' 3U 2U 3R 2D2 F U2 2F F 3U 2U2 R2 2F2 2D2 3F' 2F F' D 3F2 L 3U' L' F' L2 2U 3F2 2F D B 2B2 3U F' 2R D' 3R' 2R2 R U 2L' 2B 3F U2 2L R' B' F2 2D' B' U' 2F' D' 2L' 2U 3R2

*7x7x7
1. *3B2 2D 2U U2 2L 3U' 3B L' 3L' 2D F' D 3R2 R U 3L' 3R2 3B 3R2 2F U2 3R2 3U 2U' 3F 3L R2 2D B 3B' 2F' 3D 2R R B 3R2 F2 R U2 2R2 D' 2D 3D 2R 2D' 3U 2U' 2F 2L' 3B' 3F 2F' 3R 2B 2U' 2B' 2D' L2 3R2 2D2 3U' U 2L' F' D' L2 F' 3L 2R' 3F' D2 2F' 3R 3D2 U2 F2 3R 2R' 3U' 3F' 2F' F2 3R' 2U2 2B 2U' 2F2 D 2B2 U L B' 3B2 L2 2R' 3D2 F 3R2 D2 2F2
*2. *F' 3L2 3R2 2F L' 2D2 3L2 R' 2B' 3R' 3D2 2L 3F2 F L 3R' B2 D 2D R2 2B' 3U 2R2 2F2 3L' B' L 2D2 3F 2U 2F 2U2 2F2 R2 3B 3L2 R2 3B' 3U2 L' 2D' L 2D2 3D' 3U 2U2 2B2 2L 2D' 3U2 3L' U2 B2 2L 2B2 D 2D 3U2 2L2 3B R 3D 2U2 2L' 3R2 D' 3B' 3F 3L2 U2 2R2 D' 3D2 2U' B' F2 2L2 B2 3B L' D' 3L' 2B 2U2 B 3B 3F U 2L2 2F' F' L 3L2 U' 3L2 3B2 2U' F2 3D2 U2
*3. *3B2 3F R' 3B 2R2 3F' 2F 3D 2U' 2B2 3D' 3F2 2D' 3L 2U 2B2 2F' 2R 2U2 2F 3D 3L 3D2 3U' 3L 3U 2U2 U 2L R2 3D' 2U2 U2 3L 3B' 3U2 2B2 2F2 L D 2D B 3R' 2U2 L 3U' 2F2 2L 3F 3R' 2D' 3D2 2U' 3B2 D' 2L 3R2 3B 3L F' 2U' L 2U R2 B' L' 3L' 3D' 3L 2R 3D 2F' 3R' 2D R 3B 2L 2F' 3L' 3U' 2R2 3F' 3D' 2U2 2B2 D' 2B2 3D2 2F2 2R 3U' B 2R' 3D' 2F' 2D 3D' B' 3B 3L
*4. *D 2F2 2L 2R' 3B2 2F L2 2D' 3L' 3R2 2U2 L' 2U2 F' D2 2D2 3D' 2U' 2R' 2D2 3R 3U U2 L' 2D2 3U 2U' 2B2 2F' 2R D 3D2 3L' 2R2 U' B 2B' 2F 2L2 3D' 3U2 R 2D2 2R2 U F 3D 2L2 3L2 2R 3B2 3F F D2 3B' L' D2 3R2 B2 3R' 2U U' B2 U 3B2 U' 2F' 2U 2F' L' 3B2 3F2 3L' F 3R' B' 2F2 2L' 2D' 3D2 2U' 2B F' R2 2F 3L 2R 3U' R' 3U' 2B2 2R2 2B 3U 2U' R2 D L2 2L' 2B
*5. *2D2 B 2D 2B L 3R' 2R2 R2 2D' 3U' 2R2 F 2D' 2R' R 2B2 3L 2B 3L' 3B 2R F' D' 3R' R2 2D' 3U2 2U B 3F 3L2 3R' 2U' 3L 3R D' 3L2 U 3B2 2U2 2R U B' 3D F D2 2B 2L U2 F' 2R' 3F' L' 3F 2F' 3L 2R 2U2 U2 B 2F D 2D U' 3B' D 2B F 2L' 2F F' 3D R2 2B2 2R 3B F2 2U' L 3F 2D2 R2 2D 3F F L' B D B' 2B2 3B' L2 3F 3R2 D 2D2 3D' U F 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' R2 F' U R U' F R U2 
*2. *F R' F R U' R F2 R2 U2 
*3. *R' U2 R' F' R' F R' F2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 R F' R2 F2 B2 L F2 U' R' B L2 B2 F' U2 F B2 R U L' F2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *B D F2 L2 R2 U2 D2 F' B' U2 R2 B U2 F2 R D2 R F L B' R' Fw' Uw'
*3. *U2 D F2 D L U L' D U2 B' L2 U L B2 R2 B2 F' R' L2 Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw F' R2 F' U2 L' B' Fw2 F D U Rw2 Fw' D' Rw R2 B2 Fw' F Uw L' B F' Rw U R Fw' R2 U' L' Uw Fw2 L' R' Fw D' U2 L2 Rw' R2
*2. *R D' Uw2 L F2 D2 Uw U2 L' R' D2 L2 Rw2 R' B L R F2 D Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw F' L' U' B Rw D' Uw L2 U Rw2 Fw' L Uw' R' D2 L Fw2
*3. *Uw2 U2 R2 Fw2 D2 U' B' Fw' F2 U' Fw F' R F2 D2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw F Rw F R2 U2 B' F' Rw R' D2 Uw2 B' R B' F2 R Uw' B' F' L2 R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw U Lw2 F Uw2 Lw Bw' F Dw Bw2 U Bw2 D B F2 Rw' B2 F2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 F2 Rw B Bw F Lw' D' Uw' Rw' R' Uw Rw2 B' L2 Rw' F' Dw' Uw' L' Rw' Fw' L2 B Fw' R' D B D Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw' L2 D2 Bw' D' Lw Fw2 L
*2. *Uw2 R' Uw' B2 Fw2 Lw' U2 L2 Rw2 Fw' U' B2 Lw2 R' D' Fw' L2 D' R' Dw R' U L Lw Rw Bw D Lw Rw B Uw2 B Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 U' Fw' Lw2 Bw F Lw' Uw' U B' F2 D' Dw' Lw' B2 L' R2 B' F2 R2 Bw' Lw D2 Uw2 U2
*3. *B' Lw' B Fw L' B' Fw' L' Lw2 R Dw F' Lw' F Lw' Uw L Dw2 U' Fw' Lw2 Rw R D' U' Fw' D' Uw' U' Rw D' Dw' U' F' R' Dw' L U B' Uw R' D R D' U' Lw2 B Lw2 B' Bw' F L' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D' F2 2L' U' 2F' D2 3R2 3U2 U' 2B L2 3R 2R R B' F' 2L2 R' 2U F2 L2 2U' R' D2 U' 2R2 2U2 U2 L 2L 2B' 3F2 F2 R 2U' 2L2 2U' 3R 3U 2F' U 2B2 2F F D' 2U2 B' 2B 2F 3R' R' U B' 2U' B2 3F 2F' D F2 2U2 B' 2B2 2R2 2B 2L' D2 U' L2 3U2 L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L 2R 3U2 2F2 L 2B2 3L2 2B' U2 3B D 3F2 3D 3B' 2F L 3B 2L' 3F2 2R' 3F F L' 2R R' 2D 3U' U' L2 2R' D2 3U2 3L2 2R D' 3L' 2F F2 L' F' 2L2 2R2 2D2 3B2 2U' L2 3L' R 2D2 R 3D2 3R 3D' 3U F' 3L U' 2F F L2 3U2 B 3B' 2F D' 3U 3B 2L2 2U2 R F' R2 3B2 3L 2D 3D' B R2 D' 2U F' 3D L 2U' 2B2 2L2 U2 L2 2L D B2 3F2 2F2 L2 2L' 3R' 2D 3B 3U' 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D2 R2 F' R' U B' D' F' L2 B L2 U R2 B2 R2 B L' R' B U B' Rw Uw
*2. *B' F L U' R D' U B2 U R' B2 R' U2 B' L U' D' L' F R Fw' Uw
*3. *B' U L' U2 L F' L U2 L2 F' L B' D' F2 B2 U' R B2 D' Fw Uw'
*4. *B' L' R U' B2 U' L2 R' D2 L2 U F2 D2 R' U2 B F D2 R' L B Rw Uw2
*5. *U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 B L' B2 L2 U D' B D' R2 L2 D R' D' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*6. *B U2 R' D' L' U' L2 D' B F' U' R F' U D' L U L2 R F' Rw' Uw'
*7. *L' D B2 D' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 D2 F' U2 F' U L' R2 U R' D2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*8. *D2 U R2 L' F2 B D' L2 B' L' R' D2 B R' D2 L2 R F2 B D' Fw Uw2
*9. *L F2 U' D2 B2 L2 U2 F L R2 B' R L' U2 L B' D B L2 B Rw Uw2
*10. *B2 R' D' F L U2 F D L R2 D2 B2 L F' B2 L' R2 D2 U B Rw' Uw2
*11. *U' B2 R' L' F B' D B L2 U2 R2 D2 L' D' R B F L2 R2 Fw Uw'
*12. *B2 U' R' F B2 D B' U' L' B D2 U' R2 F' R D' L2 R' D' F2 B2 Rw Uw'
*13. *D L2 U' B' L' D L2 D2 R2 D B2 F' U2 L' B F' L F2 R' B Rw2 Uw
*14. *U' R2 F2 U B U2 D L F' U' B F' L' B R' B' R L2 D2 F' U2 Rw Uw'
*15. *F2 B D U2 R U F' R U R2 F L U2 L' U2 D2 L B2 U Fw Uw'
*16. *B L B2 D L R' F' L' B U' B' U B2 U2 L' D2 L' U' F2 R' F' Rw2 Uw'
*17. *F D2 L U L B2 F D2 L' R F2 L' U' F' R' B' D' U F2 R' B' Rw' Uw'
*18. *D R2 L2 B L' B2 L D' R2 F' U' L' U L F2 B D2 L R' F R' Fw Uw
*19. *D' B' D R2 L D B2 L2 R U' B U2 D2 F' D L2 F2 L' R U' B2 Rw' Uw
*20. *B' L2 R2 U' F U D' L2 R' B2 R L' B U2 F D R2 B U2 B2 L2 Fw'
*21. *U B2 F U2 B R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B U2 D2 L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D2 Fw Uw
*22. *B' D2 U' F2 L' R F R' L' D2 R2 U F' B2 D2 B L2 U' B' D2 B Rw' Uw2
*23. *L' D L' B U L2 U' L F2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' U F2 U' B F U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*24. *L2 F2 U2 L' R2 B U F' R' U2 D R' D B' F2 L' F U2 L Fw Uw'
*25. *F B2 D' U F2 U' F B L F' D R2 L2 B' R' B2 D B U R Fw' Uw2
*26. *L U2 B' L' B2 L B' U2 L' F R' F U B' R D F2 D R Fw' Uw'
*27. *D' F D B' U2 F' L2 R' U2 D F2 D' B L2 R2 D F R2 U2 L' Fw Uw'
*28. *U R2 F2 D U F' L2 R2 D' B D2 B F' R U L R' F2 L Fw' Uw2
*29. *F' U2 D' B2 U F' B U' D B2 U B U' B' U2 B' L2 U' F' B2 D Fw' Uw2
*30. *L F' L B' R' L D' B2 D2 L' F2 B D2 L D2 B' D F' U2 Rw Uw'
*31. *D' L2 U' B D B2 D B2 F' U' D2 B' L2 U' F2 U' D2 F2 R2 Fw Uw
*32. *U2 D' R F' U' F' D' L2 F2 B2 U D L2 F L2 D B' U2 B Rw Uw'
*33. *F U2 L B D U' L' F2 B' U2 B L B' U2 R U' R2 D2 R' U L Fw'
*34. *D' L2 R B2 U2 D B' F2 L' R D2 F' R D U' F2 B2 D2 U Rw Uw
*35. *B' F D' U2 F2 R2 L B' L2 R' U D' F2 U R' B' F R2 B2 L2 D 
*36. *D F U2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 R' U2 D' F R2 B2 F' R' U D' L' F2 Rw' Uw'
*37. *U L D' F2 D2 B' L U' B2 D' B' L B U2 F' U2 R D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*38. *F' U F R' U' F2 B2 D F B U' R F B L' B F2 U' B L2 Fw Uw2
*39. *R' F' B U2 L D U B2 L R2 B2 F2 U B D' R2 D L' D2 Rw Uw
*40. *B F2 U' F D2 F' L U2 B' F' U D2 B2 F L' D2 F' R2 B2 D Fw' Uw
*41. *B L2 R' U' D R2 B2 R B' D' F D' B' L2 U' D B F R' B2 U Fw
*42. *R B R U B' L2 B D2 R D2 L B' F2 L' B' U' D R D' Rw Uw2
*43. *D B F' D' U L2 B R B' L2 B R' U2 D' R' D2 L' F' D Fw Uw2
*44. *R' D' L R' D2 U2 F2 R' F R D2 B D' R2 L F2 D F B Rw2 Uw
*45. *B' F2 U L R' B F R2 F2 D' U2 B' F' D' L' R' D' B R2 F R Uw2
*46. *U B' U2 D2 F L' U2 R B D2 B R2 B2 F' D2 F L' F2 L2 D2 B' Rw Uw'
*47. *D' R' U B D2 L F' B2 U F2 B R' F' L U2 F' D2 R' D2 Fw Uw2
*48. *B R D' R2 D F' B R' B' D' F2 R' U L' B U' F2 U B' L' Fw' Uw'
*49. *L2 B2 U' R' L' F2 D2 F' B D R2 L2 U2 L' F' R' L2 D' U F' Rw2 Uw2
*50. *F2 B R F' R2 L' U2 B F2 U2 F L' U' L2 R2 U D B U2 L Fw Uw
*51. *L' B R F2 D R' D R L' U' D' R B' R U' B' R F L Fw Uw
*52. *B R' F2 R D' L2 R F' U R2 F2 L' B' F2 U2 D2 B' U' B' U F2 
*53. *R' U R F' L' R2 U F' L' B' D L' D2 F L' U' B' F2 U2 D' L' Fw Uw'
*54. *B' D L2 D R2 L' U2 D2 F2 B L B2 L' U R' F' D L2 B2 D B' Rw' Uw2
*55. *D2 U2 L B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F' D2 R' B2 D L F' D F' B2 Rw' Uw
*56. *B' F R' L2 F R' D2 B2 D' B' F R L F U D' L F' L' F Rw2 Uw
*57. *F U2 F2 B2 D' L U' D2 F B2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 R' U' B' D2 F D' Fw' Uw
*58. *D R2 B' D' B R2 U D B2 L2 D2 U' L' R B F2 U2 F2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*59. *R' F B' D' L2 F' U2 L B2 U L F U L B2 L R2 B2 U2 L Fw' Uw
*60. *D2 L' F' U B' U L2 B' R U' B2 U' D2 B U2 D' L' R2 D' Fw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R' D' R' B2 R' B D' F' R' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U 
*2. *R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' R D' B2 L2 D F' L F L2 F 
*3. *B L2 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' R' B' R' B F U B L2 R' 
*4. *U F2 B2 R' B' L2 D2 F R' U D2 F L2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F' R2 
*5. *F L2 D2 F L2 F U2 F D2 B2 D' B2 R' D U B' L2 U B R2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D F2 U' L2 U L2 U2 B2 U R2 D' F D2 U' L B2 U R' U2 L2 B 
*2. *F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' U' R2 U L2 D' R U' L R' D' F U2 L B' U2 
*3. *B2 R2 D U L2 R2 U B2 U L2 D' F' L D' B L' U2 L R2 D U' 
*4. *U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R U2 F D2 B2 U F D F' U 
*5. *U2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F' D R F' R2 B' F U2 L2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U L' R' B' L' F' U L U' R2 U' B' 
*2. *U2 B' D2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F R' D' L U F L2 F2 D' B L2 
*3. *U2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B D' F2 L B2 D2 R2 B F D' R2 
*4. *R2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 F' R F' U F R2 U' B D2 F 
*5. *U R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B' D2 U' L R' F' U B L D' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B2 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 L D2 F R B2 F2 D2 U' L U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R F R' F R' U2 R2 F U' 
*3. *B' R F2 D2 F' R D' L D B U2 L2 F U2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 B 
*4. *Uw U' R F L2 Fw' F Rw F' D' B2 Rw R Uw2 L' B' Fw' R B2 Fw2 R D' R2 B2 Rw' Fw L' Uw B2 F2 U' F2 D U2 Rw2 D B' R2 D2 R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R U2 R' U' R2 F R' F' U2 
*3. *U' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 F' L B2 F L2 R U L' F U' R' 
*4. *D2 L2 B2 Uw2 U' B2 U F' U F2 D' B Fw' L' D2 L' R B2 Uw L' R F' Rw' Uw L' Uw R2 Uw' B2 Fw F' Uw2 Fw' F D' Uw2 U2 F' U' Fw2
*5. *Dw' B R F' D2 Dw Uw' U' L2 F D2 R' Bw2 L' Rw2 D' L Lw B' Bw D' Dw Uw U' L2 B Fw L F D2 B2 Uw' U L' D' F2 R' Bw2 Uw' R' D' Dw' Uw' Rw2 Bw Dw' L B Bw2 Dw2 Fw' Uw' Fw Lw' F2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 F

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U R U2 R' U2 F R' U2 
*3. *F L2 B D2 B2 F R2 F L2 R2 D2 R D' L2 F U L2 F2 R' U B2 
*4. *F' Uw' U' B' Rw' B' R2 U Rw F Uw' R U2 F' Uw R2 B' Fw2 F' L2 B Rw D B Fw' R Fw L2 Rw R' D2 U2 R2 B2 Rw' R' B' D' B' D'
*5. *Fw2 Dw2 R2 D Dw' Uw Rw' Fw Lw' Dw Bw' F D Rw2 R' F2 Rw2 U' L U2 Bw' L B F2 Rw' Dw' Rw' R' B' F' Lw B2 Lw D Uw Bw' Fw' Rw' Uw' U L' Fw' R' D Rw2 B2 Lw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw F D' U2 F Rw2 R2 F2 Dw2 R' Dw2
*6. *2B F D2 3U2 2L U2 2R 2D2 3R 2U' 2R D' 2L' D2 2U2 2R2 B2 2F' F' 3U 2F2 F' 2L' U2 B2 3F2 D2 2R 3F 2R2 2B 2L U' 2L2 2U' L' D' U' L 2L 3U 2U' L' 2L2 3R2 2B2 2D2 B 2U R2 D' 2U2 2R R 3U' R' 2D' L2 3U' 2L' 2B' 3R2 2R' 2D2 3U2 2U2 U' 3R2 2U' 2R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' R2 F U' R2 F2 U R' U2 
*3. *U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U2 R U L R2 F D2 L2 F' R U' 
*4. *L2 D' U' Rw2 R B' F' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw D R2 Fw Uw' B2 F2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' U' Fw' L2 U' L' R Uw U' Fw2 D R' Uw U2 Fw' D2 F' R2 B
*5. *Rw2 Dw2 R2 Dw' Uw U' F2 Dw Bw2 L2 Uw' Lw2 Bw' Rw' B2 D' F D Dw' L' Lw Rw Fw2 F' Lw Uw' B' R Uw2 Fw2 Lw' D' L' Fw2 Lw' B Bw Lw' Bw2 F Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 D' B' D2 Fw Rw' Dw' F2 D Rw' D' Lw Dw L2 F Uw Lw' Rw2
*6. *L2 2L 2U F' L 2R' R 2F D 2U2 F' L2 3R' D 2L' 3R 3U U 2B' 3F' 2D' R2 F2 3R 3U' 3F 2D 3U2 2U' B' 2F2 R2 2B' 2D' R' 3U U F 3U2 2U' 2F' R2 2D 2U 2L 3F' 2L' 3R 3F2 F' L' 3F' 2L' 3R' 3U' 3R' U L2 D 2U 3F D' F' 2R 3F' D' R 3U2 3R 3F'
*7. *3F 3R2 2R 2B' R2 B2 2U2 2F' F' 2U2 2B' F2 2L' 2F' D' 3L2 3D 2R2 3F2 R 3U' F' 2D2 2R2 3U2 R2 D 3D' 2U2 B2 2R 3F 2D 3D 3U2 U 2F2 D 3D' 3U2 L' 3L' 2B 3B2 2U' 2F 2U 2B U' F2 U 2R2 U' L2 3U' U2 3R' 3U' 3R 2U' 3B2 2F' 3L 2D2 F2 2R2 D2 2D' 3D' F R' D2 2F2 2D 3F' L2 3B2 3L2 3B2 D2 R B F 2D2 3U2 R' 3U2 3B 2R B2 3U2 3R' 2U' F 3U' L2 2L2 3L U' F

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR1- DL2+ UL6+ U4+ R3- D3+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R4+ D3+ L1- ALL1+ UR DR DL 
*2. *UR0+ DR2+ DL5- UL2+ U2- R2+ D4+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U1- R5+ D6+ L3- ALL4- UR DR DL UL 
*3. *UR2- DR0+ DL3- UL3+ U1+ R4+ D0+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U6+ R2+ D0+ L0+ ALL5+ UL 
*4. *UR1+ DR1+ DL0+ UL5+ U5- R4+ D2+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R0+ D0+ L2- ALL1- DL 
*5. *UR2+ DR3+ DL4- UL3+ U4+ R2+ D2- L1+ ALL4- y2 U2- R5- D2- L5+ ALL1+ UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U' B' L U B L' B l' r b u 
*2. *L' U R U B L' R' B l' u' 
*3. *B L B U L U' L' r u 
*4. *U B' U R L U' R U B l b u' 
*5. *L' R' L' U' R U' L' R' l' b' u 

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (2, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0)
*2. *(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 3) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0)
*3. *(3, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)
*5. *(6, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 6) / (0, -2)

*Skewb
1. *R L B U R U' L R' B' U' 
*2. *R L U' B' R' L U' R' U B' U' 
*3. *U' L' B U' L' B U' R U' B' U' 
*4. *R' B' L' U' B L R B' U' B' U' 
*5. *U B' L R' B U' R' B U B' U' 

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R U R2 F2 U2 R' F R U2 
*3. *F2 D U L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 B' U F R D U2 L' R' F' D2 
*4. *D L R' U' Fw' D Uw2 B' Fw' F' R' U' L2 R B2 Rw R' Uw' U R B Uw2 B' Fw2 L Rw' R' Fw' L R Fw' D L F2 U2 Fw' D' L' U' Rw
*5. *Rw D B' D Lw Dw Fw' Lw D Dw L D2 Bw' L Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw Uw' B Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 U' Bw2 Lw R2 Fw' F2 L Lw2 Rw2 Uw Rw D' Bw' D2 Bw2 F Lw' D' B Rw' B Bw Lw' F' R Dw Lw' R' Dw2 L2 U2 Lw B2 U2 Bw
*OH. *F2 R U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 F R2 U' B L2 F U' F2 R F2 
*Clock. *UR2- DR1- DL2- UL1+ U0+ R6+ D6+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R4- D2- L3+ ALL1- UR DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R' B U' R U' B' R' l r' b 
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, 3) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)
*Skewb. *L B' U R U B' U B U' B' U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 9, 2018)

3BLD: 19.40, DNF, DNF = 19.40


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 9, 2018)

Skewb: 2.46
I love my Wingy!


----------



## Lux (Oct 9, 2018)

5x5- (3:22.97), (2:33.44), 2:51.52, 3:12.57, 3:00.41
Ao5: 3:01.50

3x3- 27.95, (32.90+), (22.29), 24.35, 25.43
Ao5: 25.91


----------



## Mawo Halto (Oct 9, 2018)

2x2x2:

1. 6.23
2. 5.33
3. 5.84
4. 8.17
5. 5.08

Ao5: 5.80
Best: 5.08


3x3x3:

1. 13.93
2. 17.75
3. 15.74
4. 15.38
5. 17.25

Ao5: 16.12
Best : 13.93


4x4x4:

1. 1:00.27
2. 1:13.74
3. 1:01.36
4. 1:04.69
5. 56.83

Ao5 : 1:02.11
Best : 56.83


3x3x3 BLD :

1. 59.10
2. 1:15.77
3. DNF

Mo3 : DNF
Best : 59.10


Multiple Blindfolded : 1 of 2 in 5:00.16


OH:

1. 37.28
2. 31.96
3. 41.31
4. 27.06
5. 23.95

Ao5: 32.10
Best: 23.95


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2018)

Waffle Cuber said:


> Skewb: 2.46
> I love my Wingy!


We want all of your times, not just the average (if that was what it was ).


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 9, 2018)

3BLD- 5:25, DNF, DNS = 5:25


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Oct 10, 2018)

3x3:
29.53
(25.12)
(30.96)
30.26
26.61


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 15, 2018)

21/28 events completed, a personal record~ (although the results aren't that good except for like FMC and arguably 666)

Not having a Clock is literally costing me two events here… _shakes fist_ Maybe I could try MBLD and hope for a success.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Oct 15, 2018)

2x2x2- 8.60, (5.68), 8.51, (10.79), 9.81 = 8.97

3x3x3- (26.60), 24.87, 23.06, (20.19), 22.86 = 23.60

4x4x4- (1:35.82), 1:35.10, 1:28.92, 1:28.45, (1:21.78) = 1:30.83

5x5x5- 3:31.54, (3:27.72), (3:35.40), 3:34.21, 3:33.56 = 3:33.10

3x3x3 One Handed- 59.33, 1:01.38, 50.14, (1:05.29), (47.63) = 56.95

MegaMinx- 3:00.26, 3:03.19, (2:55.37), 3:06.16, (3:16.67) = 3:03.20


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 16, 2018)

OK then, results for week 41: congratulations to Nikhil Soares, Shadowjockey and DhruvA!


*2x2x2*(148)

 1.94 chriscuber123
 1.99 leomannen
 2.07 JoXCuber
 2.41 asacuber
 2.42 OriginalUsername
 2.44 Kylegadj
 2.61 DhruvA
 2.61 lejitcuber
 2.63 oskarinn
 2.79 2017LAMB06
 2.85 Magdamini
 2.88 Ethan Horspool
 2.91 jancsi02
 2.93 G2013
 2.94 mihnea3000
 2.99 Zeke Mackay
 3.00 cubeshepherd
 3.07 thecubingwizard
 3.08 cuberkid10
 3.21 Andrew_Rizo
 3.32 MrKuba600
 3.33 [email protected]
 3.34 RobinCube
 3.37 JMHCubed
 3.45 Erik
 3.46 rubiks coobs
 3.55 Zach Clark
 3.60 boroc226han
 3.67 Luke Garrett
 3.68 DGCubes
 3.70 PlatonCuber
 3.75 Neb
 3.85 Ontricus
 3.87 Shadowjockey
 3.91 Jscuber
 3.92 Sixstringcal
 3.95 buzzteam4
 3.97 CubicOreo
 3.98 NathanaelCubes
 4.02 [email protected]
 4.13 sigalig
 4.14 leudcfa
 4.16 tJardigradHe
 4.17 MartinN13
 4.19 AidanNoogie
 4.19 Artyom Shevchenko
 4.20 MCuber
 4.22 Jonah Jarvis
 4.22 TeddyCubes
 4.25 Nikhil Soares
 4.25 BradenTheMagician
 4.32 austinruler
 4.33 Underwatercuber
 4.33 trav1
 4.40 Josh5271
 4.45 hotufos
 4.48 ukulelekid
 4.48 ARandomCuber
 4.51 whatshisbucket
 4.53 julio974
 4.61 T1_M0
 4.64 MattP98
 4.64 Nicholas Kang
 4.70 obelisk477
 4.74 yghklvn
 4.75 frosty_cuber
 4.79 Manatee 10235
 4.79 CornerCutter
 4.80 turtwig
 4.80 Turkey vld
 4.81 sleipnir
 4.84 Abhi
 4.86 E-Cuber
 4.86 [email protected]
 4.87 Janav Gupta
 4.93 2018JAIN01
 4.96 saltysam
 4.97 TipsterTrickster
 4.97 begiuli65
 4.97 mrjames113083
 5.05 fun at the joy
 5.06 Wohdah
 5.21 The Blockhead
 5.22 Nicole2w
 5.24 Keenan Johnson
 5.25 Toothcraver55
 5.27 miasponseller
 5.28 Brayden Adams
 5.37 GC1998
 5.39 tigermaxi
 5.54 Katiedavies3103
 5.55 VJW
 5.60 topppits
 5.61 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.61 DCG
 5.66 D1zzy
 5.68 Natanael
 5.71 swankfukinc
 5.72 dean_clockisthebestevent
 5.73 KingCobble29
 5.74 ROEVOSS
 5.79 ichcubegern
 5.80 Mawo Halto
 5.83 typo56
 5.88 bennettstouder
 5.90 Bogdan
 5.92 Burnsy101
 5.98 abunickabhi
 5.99 Alpha cuber
 6.07 vilkkuti25
 6.27 SpartanSailor
 6.28 Glomnipotent
 6.28 xyzzy
 6.30 Cornertwist
 6.33 TigaJun
 6.34 d4m1no
 6.46 Dylan Swarts
 6.48 Schmizee
 6.53 epride17
 6.62 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.68 Lewis
 6.74 ganmanchan
 6.85 Ian Pang
 6.98 MeshuggahX
 7.03 V.Kochergin
 7.21 MELIKESCAKES
 7.23 Ecuasamurai
 7.24 audiophile121
 7.35 Smudged Cuber
 7.41 mati-ice
 7.65 CuberCuber
 7.67 UnknownCanvas
 7.94 dschieses
 7.95 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.05 Mike Hughey
 8.17 Wriiglly
 8.18 Billabob
 8.65 georgeanderre
 8.80 One Wheel
 8.97 Petri Krzywacki
 9.34 dnguyen2204
 9.66 speedcube.insta
 11.58 Theo Leinad
 11.75 Jacck
 11.88 ryguy3305
 12.47 EdCuber
 13.45 MatsBergsten
 DNF Rubikscello
*3x3x3*(171)

 7.88 lejitcuber
 8.34 Ethan Horspool
 8.34 Luke Garrett
 8.48 Erik
 8.59 Jonah Jarvis
 8.81 Tanki_cubed
 8.84 minkyu.shin
 9.03 hssandwich
 9.07 jancsi02
 9.40 OriginalUsername
 9.41 thecubingwizard
 9.45 DCG
 9.47 Jscuber
 9.63 mihnea3000
 9.66 asacuber
 9.67 Zach Clark
 9.71 Nikhil Soares
 9.89 Zeke Mackay
 9.89 Andrew_Rizo
 9.98 cuberkid10
 10.06 Kylegadj
 10.07 MrKuba600
 10.20 tolgakantarci
 10.22 Shadowjockey
 10.30 Magdamini
 10.43 yghklvn
 10.51 2017LAMB06
 10.64 DGCubes
 10.65 Josh5271
 10.75 tJardigradHe
 10.83 G2013
 10.90 typeman5
 11.07 typo56
 11.13 cubeshepherd
 11.15 E-Cuber
 11.15 boroc226han
 11.17 chriscuber123
 11.17 AidanNoogie
 11.19 Brendan Bakker
 11.24 Underwatercuber
 11.24 [email protected]
 11.32 JoXCuber
 11.37 Manatee 10235
 11.46 xpoes
 11.49 rubiks coobs
 11.71 obelisk477
 11.80 DhruvA
 11.91 CubicOreo
 11.91 Keroma12
 11.94 ichcubegern
 12.09 ARandomCuber
 12.10 turtwig
 12.21 Katiedavies3103
 12.28 Ontricus
 12.31 abunickabhi
 12.48 Neb
 12.59 miasponseller
 12.65 PlatonCuber
 12.69 Keenan Johnson
 12.78 MattP98
 12.81 ukulelekid
 12.82 BradenTheMagician
 12.84 MCuber
 13.01 leudcfa
 13.12 Glomnipotent
 13.14 NathanaelCubes
 13.43 leomannen
 13.44 ican97
 13.46 sam596
 13.52 sleipnir
 13.57 buzzteam4
 13.63 tigermaxi
 13.63 trav1
 13.68 Nicholas Kang
 13.70 sigalig
 13.70 ROEVOSS
 13.76 Sixstringcal
 13.79 Turkey vld
 13.82 oskarinn
 13.95 frosty_cuber
 14.23 Emir Yusuf
 14.25 xyzzy
 14.25 Ian Pang
 14.31 d4m1no
 14.44 Toothcraver55
 14.48 Dylan Swarts
 14.52 TeddyCubes
 14.58 Artyom Shevchenko
 14.71 20luky3
 14.77 mrjames113083
 14.90 begiuli65
 14.90 [email protected]
 14.95 ganmanchan
 15.12 2018JAIN01
 15.15 whatshisbucket
 15.19 Nora
 15.20 [email protected]
 15.24 Burnsy101
 15.46 Nicole2w
 15.50 austinruler
 15.62 Bogdan
 15.64 PotatoesAreUs
 15.64 The Blockhead
 15.67 speedcube.insta
 15.75 jackmaring
 15.78 AhmetYG
 16.12 Mawo Halto
 16.12 audiophile121
 16.20 epride17
 16.26 MartinN13
 16.31 Axel Lönnstedt
 16.37 MeshuggahX
 16.49 Natanael
 16.54 swankfukinc
 16.68 KingCobble29
 17.02 TigaJun
 17.05 D1zzy
 17.17 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 17.59 SpeedCubeReview
 17.68 Wohdah
 18.09 topppits
 18.23 fun at the joy
 18.27 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.80 mati-ice
 18.87 InlandEmpireCuber
 19.19 oliviervlcube
 19.32 julio974
 19.48 Coeur de feu
 19.70 Schmizee
 19.71 hotufos
 19.74 vilkkuti25
 19.87 CuberCuber
 19.89 bennettstouder
 19.97 kilwap147
 20.00 VJW
 20.06 Kris Gonnella
 20.35 dean_clockisthebestevent
 20.69 Billabob
 20.95 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 20.97 Alpha cuber
 21.16 georgeanderre
 21.31 MELIKESCAKES
 21.94 Smudged Cuber
 21.94 vorherrscher
 22.12 Mike Hughey
 22.46 dnguyen2204
 22.77 Bubbagrub
 23.09 GC1998
 23.29 CraZZ CFOP
 23.35 Ecuasamurai
 23.60 Petri Krzywacki
 23.68 V.Kochergin
 24.23 Theo Leinad
 24.39 Lewis
 24.65 SpartanSailor
 25.91 Lux
 27.78 dschieses
 28.41 ryguy3305
 28.80 FluxDigital01
 28.95 Cornertwist
 29.37 UnknownCanvas
 30.20 One Wheel
 32.26 saltysam
 32.46 Wriiglly
 33.66 Jacck
 33.67 Brayden Adams
 35.58 Andetenatium
 35.95 MatsBergsten
 38.09 EdCuber
 39.19 Foreright
 1:11.33 Janav Gupta
*4x4x4*(109)

 31.29 cuberkid10
 33.09 lejitcuber
 34.46 Ethan Horspool
 34.87 jancsi02
 34.97 Erik
 35.43 mihnea3000
 36.34 thecubingwizard
 39.18 Jscuber
 40.48 OriginalUsername
 40.55 Shadowjockey
 40.74 G2013
 41.22 typo56
 41.39 MrKuba600
 41.41 ichcubegern
 42.42 JoXCuber
 42.81 Nikhil Soares
 42.95 DhruvA
 43.12 DGCubes
 43.49 oskarinn
 44.01 Katiedavies3103
 44.06 Keenan Johnson
 44.64 tJardigradHe
 44.78 CubicOreo
 45.95 Zeke Mackay
 45.97 Jonah Jarvis
 46.13 MCuber
 47.91 abunickabhi
 48.23 rubiks coobs
 48.63 leudcfa
 50.27 sigalig
 50.43 xyzzy
 51.25 Luke Garrett
 51.69 trav1
 52.21 Zach Clark
 52.95 BradenTheMagician
 52.99 obelisk477
 53.13 ARandomCuber
 53.50 ican97
 53.69 buzzteam4
 53.70 E-Cuber
 53.78 Neb
 54.14 boroc226han
 54.18 Ontricus
 54.65 mrjames113083
 54.67 begiuli65
 54.69 Glomnipotent
 54.98 swankfukinc
 55.65 tigermaxi
 55.79 cubeshepherd
 55.94 Burnsy101
 56.44 miasponseller
 56.61 MattP98
 57.10 Emir Yusuf
 58.31 SpeedCubeReview
 58.34 [email protected]
 58.55 sleipnir
 59.17 Turkey vld
 59.39 d4m1no
 1:00.01 The Blockhead
 1:01.26 Dylan Swarts
 1:02.11 Mawo Halto
 1:02.65 georgeanderre
 1:04.23 [email protected]
 1:04.61 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:04.78 MeshuggahX
 1:05.05 Wohdah
 1:05.11 topppits
 1:07.27 whatshisbucket
 1:07.45 fun at the joy
 1:07.74 Nicholas Kang
 1:09.31 bennettstouder
 1:10.60 GC1998
 1:10.68 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 1:10.80 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:12.09 Alpha cuber
 1:12.97 speedcube.insta
 1:14.06 ROEVOSS
 1:14.38 Natanael
 1:15.88 Bogdan
 1:16.05 NathanaelCubes
 1:17.97 Nicole2w
 1:18.98 audiophile121
 1:19.11 kilwap147
 1:19.78 dnguyen2204
 1:21.55 Toothcraver55
 1:23.56 SpartanSailor
 1:25.91 Mike Hughey
 1:28.67 One Wheel
 1:29.15 VJW
 1:30.82 Petri Krzywacki
 1:34.64 MELIKESCAKES
 1:37.41 Lewis
 1:40.48 V.Kochergin
 1:42.80 Schmizee
 1:45.45 julio974
 1:46.78 KingCobble29
 1:47.70 UnknownCanvas
 1:51.84 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 1:52.13 Jacck
 1:55.90 saltysam
 2:02.47 MatsBergsten
 2:06.81 D1zzy
 2:07.54 2018JAIN01
 2:08.34 Ian Pang
 2:16.19 dschieses
 2:39.72 Brayden Adams
 2:41.15 Cornertwist
 3:08.77 Wriiglly
 DNF Sixstringcal
*5x5x5*(69)

 57.26 lejitcuber
 1:03.41 thecubingwizard
 1:04.67 Ethan Horspool
 1:06.36 Erik
 1:09.83 ichcubegern
 1:10.06 jancsi02
 1:10.33 mihnea3000
 1:12.59 Shadowjockey
 1:15.45 uesyuu
 1:15.65 DGCubes
 1:16.25 Keroma12
 1:16.32 Jscuber
 1:17.59 OriginalUsername
 1:21.29 JoXCuber
 1:26.31 Jonah Jarvis
 1:27.10 DhruvA
 1:27.18 Nikhil Soares
 1:27.91 sigalig
 1:29.43 abunickabhi
 1:30.94 MrKuba600
 1:32.76 Sixstringcal
 1:33.06 CubicOreo
 1:34.03 xyzzy
 1:34.80 Keenan Johnson
 1:35.33 tJardigradHe
 1:36.41 Zeke Mackay
 1:36.98 typo56
 1:39.12 mrjames113083
 1:41.20 begiuli65
 1:41.77 MCuber
 1:42.26 MattP98
 1:43.24 d4m1no
 1:43.31 trav1
 1:43.52 leudcfa
 1:47.69 Glomnipotent
 1:47.80 epride17
 1:48.35 obelisk477
 1:50.59 Neb
 1:58.42 swankfukinc
 2:06.33 georgeanderre
 2:06.70 Bogdan
 2:07.55 Dylan Swarts
 2:12.88 bennettstouder
 2:14.31 whatshisbucket
 2:15.90 fun at the joy
 2:18.06 Ontricus
 2:19.12 Mike Hughey
 2:19.89 [email protected]
 2:20.00 topppits
 2:22.42 MeshuggahX
 2:25.62 rubiks coobs
 2:27.05 Lewis
 2:29.13 Alpha cuber
 2:37.26 E-Cuber
 2:38.50 Toothcraver55
 2:38.55 Natanael
 2:38.85 One Wheel
 2:40.26 stevenwebe[email protected]
 2:43.97 tigermaxi
 2:47.29 SpartanSailor
 2:47.52 VJW
 2:56.87 Axel Lönnstedt
 3:01.50 Lux
 3:03.00 Jacck
 3:07.32 Ian Pang
 3:32.15 UnknownCanvas
 3:33.10 Petri Krzywacki
 3:37.04 MatsBergsten
 4:27.37 dschieses
*6x6x6*(33)

 1:48.60 lejitcuber
 2:07.21 thecubingwizard
 2:14.93 ichcubegern
 2:16.05 Shadowjockey
 2:42.03 Jscuber
 2:45.16 sigalig
 2:47.34 xyzzy
 2:47.74 DhruvA
 2:48.23 MrKuba600
 2:52.62 OriginalUsername
 2:56.09 Nikhil Soares
 2:58.61 JoXCuber
 3:08.53 Neb
 3:24.17 Zeke Mackay
 3:24.71 Keenan Johnson
 3:25.40 obelisk477
 3:27.84 begiuli65
 3:30.89 d4m1no
 3:31.53 mrjames113083
 3:41.14 swankfukinc
 3:42.49 trav1
 3:57.99 tJardigradHe
 4:05.00 Dylan Swarts
 4:12.80 epride17
 4:30.53 Mike Hughey
 4:42.34 One Wheel
 5:20.99 Alpha cuber
 5:28.23 Jacck
 5:33.02 Lewis
 5:57.77 SpartanSailor
 7:12.25 MatsBergsten
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Sixstringcal
*7x7x7*(30)

 2:37.50 lejitcuber
 2:54.57 ichcubegern
 3:08.16 Shadowjockey
 3:16.81 thecubingwizard
 3:35.02 Keroma12
 3:44.30 jancsi02
 3:58.91 Cuberstache
 4:02.88 JoXCuber
 4:08.54 OriginalUsername
 4:12.20 DGCubes
 4:20.95 xyzzy
 4:29.48 sigalig
 4:40.81 Nikhil Soares
 5:26.16 swankfukinc
 5:35.89 Keenan Johnson
 5:44.28 obelisk477
 5:47.76 Zeke Mackay
 6:10.97 Dylan Swarts
 6:38.00 epride17
 6:56.47 Mike Hughey
 7:16.19 NathanaelCubes
 7:32.04 One Wheel
 7:32.51 Jacck
 7:55.36 Lewis
 DNF mihnea3000
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF DhruvA
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF UnknownCanvas
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(55)

 6.01 leomannen
 6.24 DhruvA
 7.36 rubiks coobs
 7.75 asacuber
 8.81 mati-ice
 9.79 OriginalUsername
 10.57 CuberCuber
 11.11 MELIKESCAKES
 11.25 G2013
 13.22 JoXCuber
 15.28 sigalig
 15.78 Jonah Jarvis
 16.02 abunickabhi
 17.14 NathanaelCubes
 19.18 T1_M0
 20.19 Shadowjockey
 20.62 typo56
 23.49 Nikhil Soares
 24.75 Mike Hughey
 25.92 Nicole2w
 26.35 MatsBergsten
 26.48 Ontricus
 29.52 Deri Nata Wijaya
 30.96 leudcfa
 31.13 MattP98
 32.73 buzzteam4
 36.69 SpartanSailor
 37.52 Glomnipotent
 37.58 Sixstringcal
 38.17 Zeke Mackay
 41.15 Jacck
 41.18 whatshisbucket
 48.29 GC1998
 53.14 JMHCubed
 53.23 Bogdan
 1:02.05 xyzzy
 1:03.34 Dylan Swarts
 1:08.65 epride17
 1:15.73 Alpha cuber
 1:15.76 Natanael
 1:19.60 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:23.34 MCuber
 1:44.24 swankfukinc
 2:15.98 The Blockhead
 2:24.10 2018JAIN01
 DNF ryguy3305
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF ganmanchan
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Zach Clark
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(42)

 19.40 daniel lin
 21.07 G2013
 29.35 sigalig
 31.03 Andrew_Rizo
 33.38 mati-ice
 43.40 T1_M0
 50.10 abunickabhi
 59.10 Mawo Halto
 59.15 typo56
 1:03.45 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:10.62 Shadowjockey
 1:33.22 Mike Hughey
 1:33.29 Erik
 1:34.79 MatsBergsten
 1:36.44 ichcubegern
 1:42.68 topppits
 1:51.26 Ontricus
 1:54.36 leudcfa
 2:05.38 Glomnipotent
 2:05.51 Nikhil Soares
 2:14.81 elimescube
 2:20.51 Zeke Mackay
 2:22.67 DhruvA
 2:25.25 MattP98
 2:25.85 NathanaelCubes
 2:41.54 buzzteam4
 3:13.36 xyzzy
 3:13.98 Jacck
 3:27.27 SpartanSailor
 3:32.41 Natanael
 3:38.22 whatshisbucket
 3:46.30 Bogdan
 4:20.18 dschieses
 5:05.92 [email protected]
 5:25.00 Duncan Bannon
 5:25.09 JoXCuber
 6:13.94 Dylan Swarts
 6:41.89 Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF ican97
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF Alpha cuber
 DNF swankfukinc
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)

 1:53.30 sigalig
 3:42.82 OJ Cubing
 7:03.99 MatsBergsten
 8:36.32 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8:59.22 Jacck
 15:25.50 Nikhil Soares
 21:53.51 topppits
 DNF ican97
 DNF elimescube
 DNF G2013
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF Zeke Mackay
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)

 4:37.24 sigalig
 9:29.93 OJ Cubing
 13:15.63 Mike Hughey
 13:17.33 MatsBergsten
 16:44.65 Jacck
 DNF G2013
 DNF abunickabhi
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 31:25.08 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)

 6/6 51:02 Nikhil Soares
 7/9 26:31 Keroma12
 11/17 58:57 Deri Nata Wijaya
 4/4 18:40 Jacck
 7/11 59:34 MatsBergsten
 2/2 2:25 mati-ice
 9/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
 0/2 1:46 abunickabhi
 2/6 46:42 NathanaelCubes
 1/3 16:08 Zeke Mackay
 1/2 12:25 Natanael
 0/2 10:20 dnguyen2204
 0/2 20:00 Alpha cuber
 0/2 20:00 Mawo Halto
*3x3x3 one-handed*(108)

 12.98 minkyu.shin
 15.04 mihnea3000
 15.14 ichcubegern
 15.78 Jscuber
 16.53 2017LAMB06
 16.59 OriginalUsername
 16.78 cuberkid10
 16.78 Erik
 17.05 jancsi02
 17.26 Ethan Horspool
 17.51 Kylegadj
 17.61 Luke Garrett
 17.62 turtwig
 18.11 AidanNoogie
 18.11 Zeke Mackay
 18.21 DCG
 18.28 typo56
 18.38 uesyuu
 18.55 abunickabhi
 18.69 CubicOreo
 18.85 typeman5
 18.99 BradenTheMagician
 19.20 ARandomCuber
 19.50 JoXCuber
 19.83 Sixstringcal
 19.92 Glomnipotent
 20.01 DhruvA
 20.12 Andrew_Rizo
 20.14 Nikhil Soares
 20.28 xpoes
 20.29 Brendan Bakker
 20.51 DGCubes
 20.91 tJardigradHe
 21.01 leomannen
 21.49 NathanaelCubes
 21.53 yghklvn
 22.40 Shadowjockey
 23.43 boroc226han
 23.50 MartinN13
 23.69 [email protected]
 23.89 Ontricus
 24.14 MCuber
 24.48 leudcfa
 25.03 xyzzy
 25.96 MeshuggahX
 26.96 begiuli65
 27.04 G2013
 27.24 Neb
 27.24 MattP98
 27.52 TeddyCubes
 27.65 rubiks coobs
 27.85 Nicholas Kang
 28.32 obelisk477
 28.40 Underwatercuber
 28.81 Keenan Johnson
 28.90 Burnsy101
 28.92 mrjames113083
 29.74 tigermaxi
 29.79 Bogdan
 30.07 Natanael
 30.26 2018JAIN01
 30.30 [email protected]
 30.60 Turkey vld
 31.51 hotufos
 31.52 Toothcraver55
 32.10 Mawo Halto
 33.61 swankfukinc
 33.82 d4m1no
 34.06 kilwap147
 34.73 trav1
 35.30 ROEVOSS
 35.42 buzzteam4
 35.96 [email protected]
 35.98 epride17
 36.22 E-Cuber
 36.51 Artyom Shevchenko
 36.70 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 36.75 KingCobble29
 38.19 fun at the joy
 38.40 Dylan Swarts
 38.58 Axel Lönnstedt
 38.73 VJW
 39.22 Alpha cuber
 39.50 georgeanderre
 40.38 InlandEmpireCuber
 41.17 miasponseller
 41.98 bennettstouder
 42.04 audiophile121
 42.88 julio974
 43.04 Schmizee
 44.25 Mike Hughey
 45.67 V.Kochergin
 46.93 One Wheel
 47.62 CraZZ CFOP
 47.72 GC1998
 51.28 Deri Nata Wijaya
 51.40 MELIKESCAKES
 53.39 mati-ice
 54.91 Kris Gonnella
 56.95 Petri Krzywacki
 1:02.83 Jacck
 1:03.03 SpartanSailor
 1:07.05 UnknownCanvas
 1:07.06 Brayden Adams
 1:11.54 Ian Pang
 1:14.24 CuberCuber
 1:29.01 ryguy3305
 DNF SpeedCubeReview
*3x3x3 With feet*(17)

 36.81 DhruvA
 46.97 Luke Garrett
 49.30 tJardigradHe
 54.40 JoXCuber
 55.53 hssandwich
 1:01.02 OriginalUsername
 1:01.04 BradenTheMagician
 1:03.78 Shadowjockey
 1:04.97 Zeke Mackay
 1:06.37 MartinN13
 1:17.61 ichcubegern
 1:19.84 Nicole2w
 1:19.99 Nikhil Soares
 1:52.50 Alpha cuber
 2:20.66 xyzzy
 3:07.38 Mike Hughey
 4:24.52 rubiks coobs
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(28)

 36.59 abunickabhi
 45.12 ichcubegern
 45.12 cubeshepherd
 51.16 DGCubes
 52.18 Shadowjockey
 53.05 Erik
 53.25 xyzzy
 54.24 DhruvA
 58.79 InlandEmpireCuber
 59.85 Zeke Mackay
 1:05.21 Ontricus
 1:07.71 Nikhil Soares
 1:09.88 Jonah Jarvis
 1:11.04 Mike Hughey
 1:12.73 JoXCuber
 1:13.00 Bogdan
 1:13.31 Natanael
 1:13.65 MatsBergsten
 1:21.98 begiuli65
 1:33.21 MCuber
 1:40.80 Cornertwist
 1:41.85 swankfukinc
 2:07.71 [email protected]
 2:24.01 whatshisbucket
 2:24.57 tJardigradHe
 2:39.03 PlatonCuber
 3:23.36 Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF rubiks coobs
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(23)

 28 Bubbagrub
 28 Mike Hughey
 28 Nikhil Soares
 28 Bogdan
 29 Shadowjockey
 29 Jacck
 29 xyzzy
 29 h2f
 29 Theo Leinad
 30 sigalig
 38 xpoes
 39 Zeke Mackay
 40 MCuber
 46 DhruvA
 49 Schmizee
 51 MELIKESCAKES
 55 AhmetYG
 57 begiuli65
 60 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF UnknownCanvas
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 DNF [email protected]
*2-3-4 Relay*(67)

 53.03 G2013
 53.37 Jonah Jarvis
 54.02 Nikhil Soares
 54.04 Ethan Horspool
 55.12 OriginalUsername
 58.74 ichcubegern
 59.82 oskarinn
 59.95 abunickabhi
 1:01.41 DGCubes
 1:03.74 DhruvA
 1:03.82 tJardigradHe
 1:04.41 Zach Clark
 1:05.63 MCuber
 1:05.79 E-Cuber
 1:05.89 Shadowjockey
 1:06.99 boroc226han
 1:07.07 JoXCuber
 1:07.54 typo56
 1:11.25 Neb
 1:12.82 Zeke Mackay
 1:14.72 begiuli65
 1:15.00 [email protected]
 1:15.73 sleipnir
 1:16.55 rubiks coobs
 1:17.33 swankfukinc
 1:17.58 xyzzy
 1:18.83 MattP98
 1:21.75 Ontricus
 1:21.93 NathanaelCubes
 1:22.13 obelisk477
 1:23.49 miasponseller
 1:24.90 [email protected]
 1:26.78 buzzteam4
 1:26.85 whatshisbucket
 1:28.63 d4m1no
 1:29.20 Burnsy101
 1:29.85 Dylan Swarts
 1:32.78 Wohdah
 1:33.22 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:35.97 fun at the joy
 1:36.06 MeshuggahX
 1:37.15 Nicole2w
 1:39.13 Natanael
 1:39.20 bennettstouder
 1:40.25 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:41.32 ROEVOSS
 1:42.11 Alpha cuber
 1:42.37 speedcube.insta
 1:43.41 Bogdan
 1:45.06 Nicholas Kang
 1:52.81 GC1998
 1:55.64 vilkkuti25
 2:03.24 Mike Hughey
 2:03.32 dnguyen2204
 2:07.74 saltysam
 2:21.27 audiophile121
 2:24.22 MELIKESCAKES
 2:25.95 UnknownCanvas
 2:28.93 Lewis
 2:30.80 VJW
 2:31.46 Ian Pang
 2:39.07 Schmizee
 2:45.02 Jacck
 2:49.75 Brayden Adams
 3:09.98 Cornertwist
 3:28.70 MatsBergsten
 3:34.69 mati-ice
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)

 2:06.91 ichcubegern
 2:07.95 Shadowjockey
 2:13.35 OriginalUsername
 2:14.94 Jonah Jarvis
 2:22.12 Nikhil Soares
 2:26.41 DhruvA
 2:29.50 DGCubes
 2:30.44 abunickabhi
 2:33.90 tJardigradHe
 2:44.22 JoXCuber
 2:45.06 begiuli65
 2:59.30 Zeke Mackay
 3:02.09 obelisk477
 3:08.47 ARandomCuber
 3:09.76 xyzzy
 3:12.25 d4m1no
 3:17.36 MattP98
 3:23.06 swankfukinc
 3:26.50 Nicole2w
 3:28.48 [email protected]
 3:37.11 Dylan Swarts
 3:50.16 rubiks coobs
 3:50.18 E-Cuber
 3:54.55 bennettstouder
 4:00.68 whatshisbucket
 4:01.29 MeshuggahX
 4:01.78 Bogdan
 4:07.14 Alpha cuber
 4:26.09 Mike Hughey
 4:27.77 [email protected]
 4:44.50 Natanael
 4:47.35 Lewis
 4:53.35 Axel Lönnstedt
 5:40.66 Ian Pang
 6:22.95 UnknownCanvas
 6:47.49 Jacck
 6:57.68 MatsBergsten
 7:15.76 saltysam
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)

 4:34.82 ichcubegern
 4:39.70 Shadowjockey
 5:06.82 abunickabhi
 5:12.75 OriginalUsername
 5:13.20 Nikhil Soares
 5:29.81 DhruvA
 5:32.27 xyzzy
 5:55.61 JoXCuber
 6:39.25 Zeke Mackay
 6:49.14 d4m1no
 6:59.29 swankfukinc
 8:20.34 tJardigradHe
 9:02.60 Natanael
 9:52.41 Mike Hughey
 10:18.10 Lewis
 11:04.75 Jacck
 11:27.71 Axel Lönnstedt
 14:17.91 MatsBergsten
 19:43.45 saltysam
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)

 7:14.53 ichcubegern
 8:21.56 jancsi02
 8:28.03 Shadowjockey
 9:40.76 DhruvA
 9:44.63 Ethan Horspool
 9:45.50 OriginalUsername
 9:49.91 JoXCuber
 9:50.84 Nikhil Soares
 10:22.88 xyzzy
 11:32.94 leudcfa
 11:43.47 d4m1no
 12:17.23 swankfukinc
 13:37.46 Zeke Mackay
 16:42.22 Mike Hughey
 16:42.77 knexfan0011
 17:53.76 Lewis
 18:45.16 Jacck
 DNF DGCubes
*Clock*(40)

 4.90 Underwatercuber
 5.92 sam596
 6.75 [email protected]
 6.92 TipsterTrickster
 7.08 MartinN13
 7.27 ARandomCuber
 7.88 MattP98
 7.93 hssandwich
 8.84 buzzteam4
 8.86 typo56
 9.02 PotatoesAreUs
 9.14 T1_M0
 9.21 clockonetrick
 9.27 oliviervlcube
 9.55 MCuber
 9.56 Katiedavies3103
 9.78 mihnea3000
 9.91 DGCubes
 10.17 cubeshepherd
 10.20 dat1asiandude
 11.12 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.22 Keenan Johnson
 11.63 trav1
 12.06 BradenTheMagician
 12.19 Shadowjockey
 13.17 Luke Garrett
 13.37 OriginalUsername
 13.67 Nikhil Soares
 13.75 G2013
 14.27 RyuKagamine
 15.93 DCG
 15.93 tJardigradHe
 16.91 DhruvA
 17.34 ichcubegern
 17.79 swankfukinc
 18.20 Zeke Mackay
 18.52 Mike Hughey
 28.92 [email protected]
 36.68 julio974
 37.68 topppits
*Megaminx*(48)

 46.16 Nikhil Soares
 51.86 AidanNoogie
 51.88 thecubingwizard
 57.66 miasponseller
 58.58 DhruvA
 1:00.32 Katiedavies3103
 1:08.88 CubicOreo
 1:11.26 whatshisbucket
 1:12.15 ichcubegern
 1:14.40 MrKuba600
 1:15.06 typo56
 1:16.35 Shadowjockey
 1:17.73 JoXCuber
 1:18.05 OriginalUsername
 1:30.08 MCuber
 1:30.30 xyzzy
 1:30.75 cubeshepherd
 1:32.16 trav1
 1:32.31 begiuli65
 1:33.73 Zeke Mackay
 1:37.39 ARandomCuber
 1:40.32 obelisk477
 1:44.02 swankfukinc
 1:44.18 [email protected]
 1:47.70 MattP98
 1:48.76 Jonah Jarvis
 1:51.78 BradenTheMagician
 1:55.64 NathanaelCubes
 1:56.52 Keenan Johnson
 2:04.37 audiophile121
 2:07.05 Bogdan
 2:10.16 mrjames113083
 2:11.21 Glomnipotent
 2:15.14 Lewis
 2:15.69 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:23.63 Billabob
 2:27.39 Alpha cuber
 2:37.72 d4m1no
 2:47.63 epride17
 2:50.04 mati-ice
 2:55.99 V.Kochergin
 2:57.75 Mike Hughey
 3:03.20 Petri Krzywacki
 3:04.58 Toothcraver55
 5:48.43 UnknownCanvas
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF Natanael
 DNF julio974
*Pyraminx*(93)

 2.81 tJardigradHe
 3.02 Ontricus
 3.05 cubeshepherd
 3.05 hssandwich
 3.23 THowlett
 3.24 DGCubes
 3.37 lejitcuber
 3.38 CubicOreo
 3.42 Magdamini
 3.46 RobinCube
 3.52 MrKuba600
 3.56 CornerCutter
 3.56 oliviervlcube
 3.80 MartinN13
 4.03 thecubingwizard
 4.08 Abhi
 4.19 Nikhil Soares
 4.23 T1_M0
 4.44 DhruvA
 4.44 JMHCubed
 4.61 leomannen
 4.62 [email protected]
 4.77 Zeke Mackay
 4.79 Shadowjockey
 4.80 typo56
 4.95 Turkey vld
 5.03 jancsi02
 5.05 E-Cuber
 5.11 BradenTheMagician
 5.24 ichcubegern
 5.25 turtwig
 5.27 Luke Garrett
 5.45 mihnea3000
 5.60 MCuber
 5.62 ganmanchan
 5.71 bennettstouder
 5.77 leudcfa
 5.84 JoXCuber
 5.85 Artyom Shevchenko
 5.87 rubiks coobs
 5.91 NathanaelCubes
 5.95 cuberkid10
 5.99 [email protected]
 6.18 Emir Yusuf
 6.21 KingCobble29
 6.30 UnknownCanvas
 6.38 trav1
 6.40 Neb
 6.59 julio974
 6.64 Nicole2w
 6.65 OriginalUsername
 6.75 tigermaxi
 6.87 boroc226han
 7.06 Katiedavies3103
 7.08 Keenan Johnson
 7.10 MattP98
 7.15 Lewis
 7.27 chriscuber123
 7.28 [email protected]
 7.33 begiuli65
 7.68 ROEVOSS
 7.70 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.09 swankfukinc
 8.28 Alpha cuber
 8.32 Toothcraver55
 8.44 fun at the joy
 8.57 ARandomCuber
 8.63 abunickabhi
 8.81 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 8.95 Sixstringcal
 8.99 Cornertwist
 9.00 Axel Lönnstedt
 9.03 epride17
 9.32 2018JAIN01
 9.52 mati-ice
 9.69 saltysam
 9.83 Natanael
 10.43 V.Kochergin
 10.45 Bogdan
 11.05 sigalig
 11.39 vilkkuti25
 11.46 Brayden Adams
 11.73 obelisk477
 12.04 dschieses
 12.27 Mike Hughey
 12.32 topppits
 12.67 Wriiglly
 12.68 Dylan Swarts
 12.89 Jacck
 13.26 Billabob
 13.35 Schmizee
 14.32 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 15.82 xyzzy
*Square-1*(65)

 8.52 Sixstringcal
 9.64 chriscuber123
 9.76 thecubingwizard
 11.38 Kylegadj
 11.60 lejitcuber
 11.66 Zeke Mackay
 11.82 hssandwich
 11.96 Shadowjockey
 12.41 cuberkid10
 12.99 ichcubegern
 14.50 AidanNoogie
 15.02 typo56
 15.54 Zach Clark
 16.34 MrKuba600
 16.88 JoXCuber
 17.69 leomannen
 17.75 BradenTheMagician
 17.87 ROEVOSS
 18.75 G2013
 18.82 trav1
 18.97 DGCubes
 19.02 mihnea3000
 19.57 Turkey vld
 19.93 Magdamini
 20.10 Luke Garrett
 20.43 DhruvA
 21.18 leudcfa
 21.21 sigalig
 21.88 MattP98
 22.26 Burnsy101
 22.30 cubeshepherd
 22.92 CubicOreo
 23.26 OriginalUsername
 23.27 Nikhil Soares
 23.48 tJardigradHe
 24.30 Ethan Horspool
 25.04 Keenan Johnson
 25.22 typeman5
 26.24 whatshisbucket
 29.26 [email protected]
 30.43 Neb
 31.00 bennettstouder
 32.71 [email protected]
 32.91 Underwatercuber
 34.52 begiuli65
 37.91 jancsi02
 38.20 NathanaelCubes
 38.22 boroc226han
 42.02 Bogdan
 42.79 Mike Hughey
 43.50 Nicole2w
 45.03 Nicholas Kang
 47.19 Glomnipotent
 49.40 Lewis
 54.19 epride17
 54.32 julio974
 54.86 fun at the joy
 57.64 miasponseller
 1:07.92 xyzzy
 1:11.56 abunickabhi
 1:13.24 Jacck
 1:22.14 swankfukinc
 1:43.10 Cornertwist
 1:47.73 Billabob
 DNF MCuber
*Skewb*(92)

 2.46 Waffle Cuber
 3.24 lejitcuber
 3.41 asacuber
 3.60 JMHCubed
 3.84 chriscuber123
 4.05 PlatonCuber
 4.19 MrKuba600
 4.27 [email protected]
 4.27 Magdamini
 4.64 tigermaxi
 4.78 Luke Garrett
 4.83 leomannen
 4.84 tJardigradHe
 4.86 Kylegadj
 5.08 CubicOreo
 5.23 thecubingwizard
 5.27 Zeke Mackay
 5.39 cubeshepherd
 5.43 Katiedavies3103
 5.65 typo56
 5.65 Shadowjockey
 5.95 DGCubes
 6.05 OriginalUsername
 6.20 Nikhil Soares
 6.22 MCuber
 6.27 DhruvA
 6.41 2017LAMB06
 6.46 ichcubegern
 6.54 MattP98
 6.54 epride17
 6.58 Ethan Horspool
 6.60 trav1
 6.70 leudcfa
 6.71 BradenTheMagician
 6.80 Alpha cuber
 6.82 Nicole2w
 7.04 G2013
 7.05 JoXCuber
 7.06 mihnea3000
 7.08 NathanaelCubes
 7.16 hotufos
 7.17 oliviervlcube
 7.18 julio974
 7.43 whatshisbucket
 7.49 Turkey vld
 7.69 dean_clockisthebestevent
 7.72 MartinN13
 7.95 Neb
 8.01 Wohdah
 8.05 Bubbagrub
 8.35 jancsi02
 8.37 T1_M0
 8.44 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 8.45 boroc226han
 8.55 [email protected]
 8.72 [email protected]
 8.78 ROEVOSS
 8.92 ARandomCuber
 9.27 Wriiglly
 9.38 rubiks coobs
 9.62 Dylan Swarts
 9.67 Bogdan
 9.88 Schmizee
 10.41 Natanael
 10.49 Jonah Jarvis
 10.50 Keenan Johnson
 10.84 InlandEmpireCuber
 10.96 Lewis
 11.02 GC1998
 11.06 fun at the joy
 11.09 vilkkuti25
 11.12 E-Cuber
 11.24 xyzzy
 11.27 dschieses
 11.48 bennettstouder
 11.59 Ontricus
 11.69 saltysam
 12.31 TeddyCubes
 12.54 Toothcraver55
 12.61 V.Kochergin
 12.79 topppits
 13.36 swankfukinc
 13.42 Jacck
 13.44 Axel Lönnstedt
 14.92 begiuli65
 17.66 obelisk477
 18.63 Zach Clark
 20.08 Mike Hughey
 21.27 Brayden Adams
 22.14 UnknownCanvas
 24.30 mati-ice
 25.57 MatsBergsten
*Kilominx*(15)

 27.37 Nikhil Soares
 29.35 CubicOreo
 32.22 ichcubegern
 33.96 OriginalUsername
 34.49 Shadowjockey
 37.74 Zeke Mackay
 39.09 xyzzy
 43.55 [email protected]
 45.93 Lewis
 49.12 abunickabhi
 50.55 Billabob
 55.57 Neb
 59.82 swankfukinc
 1:07.49 Mike Hughey
 1:37.36 Wriiglly
*Mini Guildford*(18)

 4:33.45 DGCubes
 4:38.61 ichcubegern
 5:00.05 Nikhil Soares
 5:08.84 Katiedavies3103
 5:09.45 OriginalUsername
 5:10.64 DhruvA
 5:18.98 typo56
 6:22.45 oskarinn
 6:28.46 MattP98
 6:36.00 swankfukinc
 6:46.46 Zeke Mackay
 6:53.98 abunickabhi
 8:48.13 [email protected]
 9:24.75 Mike Hughey
 9:49.37 Lewis
 10:24.30 Wohdah
 12:46.34 Sub1Hour
 13:04.17 Jacck

*Contest results*

 1168 Nikhil Soares
 1158 Shadowjockey
 1109 DhruvA
 1098 OriginalUsername
 1091 Zeke Mackay
 1060 ichcubegern
 1018 JoXCuber
 936 DGCubes
 868 typo56
 847 tJardigradHe
 826 lejitcuber
 826 thecubingwizard
 790 mihnea3000
 781 Ethan Horspool
 778 jancsi02
 766 G2013
 745 CubicOreo
 742 MrKuba600
 733 MCuber
 730 MattP98
 728 abunickabhi
 707 Luke Garrett
 691 xyzzy
 664 leudcfa
 661 Ontricus
 654 Jonah Jarvis
 652 rubiks coobs
 647 Erik
 639 cubeshepherd
 638 sigalig
 634 NathanaelCubes
 633 BradenTheMagician
 628 [email protected]
 621 Neb
 621 cuberkid10
 608 leomannen
 601 trav1
 591 Jscuber
 580 Keenan Johnson
 576 begiuli65
 569 boroc226han
 560 obelisk477
 548 Kylegadj
 548 swankfukinc
 547 ARandomCuber
 523 [email protected]
 517 E-Cuber
 510 Mike Hughey
 509 Magdamini
 501 Sixstringcal
 495 Zach Clark
 487 whatshisbucket
 487 Katiedavies3103
 484 chriscuber123
 465 buzzteam4
 465 Bogdan
 465 2017LAMB06
 464 AidanNoogie
 456 asacuber
 452 Turkey vld
 446 Glomnipotent
 438 [email protected]
 435 MartinN13
 430 tigermaxi
 419 Andrew_Rizo
 414 Dylan Swarts
 411 oskarinn
 402 Nicole2w
 395 d4m1no
 394 Natanael
 377 ROEVOSS
 374 hssandwich
 372 miasponseller
 371 mrjames113083
 370 turtwig
 366 Alpha cuber
 360 Underwatercuber
 351 epride17
 349 Axel Lönnstedt
 341 bennettstouder
 333 T1_M0
 333 PlatonCuber
 332 Nicholas Kang
 330 fun at the joy
 328 DCG
 321 JMHCubed
 316 Burnsy101
 312 yghklvn
 308 Toothcraver55
 304 julio974
 303 InlandEmpireCuber
 297 Jacck
 290 sleipnir
 286 Artyom Shevchenko
 280 minkyu.shin
 277 Lewis
 277 MeshuggahX
 270 TeddyCubes
 267 topppits
 267 typeman5
 266 Mawo Halto
 261 MatsBergsten
 257 Wohdah
 257 Keroma12
 257 2018JAIN01
 246 mati-ice
 243 hotufos
 242 Josh5271
 237 xpoes
 223 Deri Nata Wijaya
 222 GC1998
 218 Brendan Bakker
 216 Manatee 10235
 215 KingCobble29
 214 oliviervlcube
 214 RobinCube
 212 The Blockhead
 208 ukulelekid
 207 Emir Yusuf
 203 ican97
 190 SpartanSailor
 186 Schmizee
 184 audiophile121
 181 ganmanchan
 181 MELIKESCAKES
 180 frosty_cuber
 179 VJW
 174 austinruler
 173 UnknownCanvas
 169 Tanki_cubed
 167 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 167 CornerCutter
 165 Ian Pang
 163 georgeanderre
 162 saltysam
 161 uesyuu
 159 Abhi
 152 tolgakantarci
 147 sam596
 142 vilkkuti25
 140 speedcube.insta
 139 dean_clockisthebestevent
 136 V.Kochergin
 125 D1zzy
 124 CuberCuber
 124 Brayden Adams
 121 SpeedCubeReview
 119 One Wheel
 116 kilwap147
 114 dnguyen2204
 112 TipsterTrickster
 108 Cornertwist
 105 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 105 Bubbagrub
 105 PotatoesAreUs
 102 dschieses
 95 TigaJun
 94 Waffle Cuber
 91 THowlett
 90 Petri Krzywacki
 87 Billabob
 86 20luky3
 86 AhmetYG
 80 Wriiglly
 80 Janav Gupta
 79 Nora
 70 jackmaring
 58 OJ Cubing
 57 Theo Leinad
 54 Smudged Cuber
 53 Kris Gonnella
 50 daniel lin
 49 Ecuasamurai
 47 Coeur de feu
 45 CraZZ CFOP
 42 elimescube
 38 ryguy3305
 31 Cuberstache
 31 vorherrscher
 31 Lux
 30 clockonetrick
 27 h2f
 23 dat1asiandude
 16 FluxDigital01
 16 Duncan Bannon
 13 RyuKagamine
 11 EdCuber
 9 knexfan0011
 8 Andetenatium
 6 Sub1Hour
 5 Foreright
 3 Rubikscello


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Oct 16, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK then, results for week 41: congratulations to Nikhil Soares, Shadowjockey and DhruvA!
> 
> 
> *2x2x2*(148)
> ...


Finally got first! Have been trying for a long time!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 16, 2018)

The weekly cubicle.us Gift Card Lottery for $15: the oracle says in the usual dim way
that the winner is a fortnight?
I guess that must mean that the winner is *Ethan Horspool!*
Congratulations!


----------

